# Dubai Arrival



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I'm arriving in Dubai in the first week of March, and plan to drive to a hotel to stay for a week or so prior to getting a short-term accommodation. My plans are as follows, but there may be some gotchas that I'm not aware of. Would anyone be able to help me getting things moving as smoothly as possible? I won't have much time to hunt around during normal hours, as I'd be working on a project almost right away, which is why I'm trying to make things more efficient for myself by listing things in order.

1) Upon arrival, rent a car (Alamo seems to be the cheapest). I'm not sure if I can drive on my aussie IDP since I have my Employment visa issued, and will be entering the country with it; i.e. not as a tourist. This is the first grey area.
2) Stay at a hotel in the TECOM area, or short term accomodation nearby. Do I need payslips, upfront payments, etc for short term rental? If I do, I may have to stay at the hotel a while longer I suppose. My office is located at the Internet City.
3) Search for a villa. I'm thinking either Springs/Meadows/Um Suqeim. Budget around AED100,000 for 3 room. Another grey area...can I rent a villa straight away, as I won't have my payslips yet.
4) Search for a car. Again, can I get a loan since I don't have my local payslips yet? Would my Aussie payslips suffice?
5) Search for a bank. Any recommendations? I've been told Dubai Islamic Bank and Emirates Bank are relatively good. Any other good ones?
6) Mobile - I have a prepaid etisalat card now, so I think I'll stick with that until a while longer. Might just combine internet, landline and cable with the mobile with etisalat. Not really impressed with du. I can be swayed though! 

I know it seems like a lot of questions, but I'm sure you can come up with a million more. Your comments/advise are greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Raytrace,

Here are a couple of pointers to your questions above

United Car Rental - 042857777, they will drop of car to you, I had a car off them for my first year in Dubai

The hotel will only care if you have a working credit card, try the IBIS or City Max close to Mall of Emirates, City Max are less than AED 200 per night

Emirates NBD are one of the better banks out of a bad bunch - do not touch Standard Chartered with a bargepole.

Your budget for a villa may be a little low - but should get you a 3 bedroom apartment in JLT, Marina, TECOM have a look on Dubizzle to see how rental prices are looking

Once you are in country, get your bank account set up - then get necessary paperwork off your company - Salary Transfer letter - banks here do not need payslips

Depending on where you live will also affect who your home phone, internet provider is, stick with the Etisalat Sim card though Du have terrible coverage

Hope some of this helps


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Hi Raytrace,
> 
> Here are a couple of pointers to your questions above
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart,

Thanks for your advise. Max City looks like an option (they are quoting AED300 per night, but probably can get a deal for long stay?).

I know the budget for housing is in the "just-right - just-under" range, but I've seen advertised properties that are within the AED100,000 mark. We're trying to get a villa so that there is a bit of a backyard for the barbie and our son to run around in.

UCR looks like it's pretty commonly-used there. I've seen a few vehicles with their stickers while I'm there. Could be worth a look, but we'd prefer to own our cars rather than renting if possible.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want a villa for your budget, you'll be restricted to The Springs, unless you are willing to live further out of town, then Jumeirah Village, Motor City and perhaps Arabian Ranches are options.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If you want a villa for your budget, you'll be restricted to The Springs, unless you are willing to live further out of town, then Jumeirah Village, Motor City and perhaps Arabian Ranches are options.


Springs is fine. I've been there, and it looks awesome, aside from the constructions of course  But that's almost everywhere anyways.

Jumeirah Village looks interesting too, however I just got a couple of leads to Um Suqeim for AED100,000, which is why I got slightly hopeful that there are more out there that I'm not aware of.

However, my major worry at this point is my driving license legality with my entrance into Dubai on the Employment visa. Does that mean that I cannot drive right away? I was hoping to get a car for the week or two while I get the essentials sorted; not really looking forward to jumping on/off public transport and waste time that way.:juggle:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have a residence visa then you must have a UAE driving license to be able to drive any car. It's a quick and easy process to get your Aussie license converted to a UAE license though, I think you just need a No Objection Certificate from your employer, your passport, visa, Aussie license and some passport photos and can be done in half an hour if you go early enough.

I viewed a couple of 4 bedroom villas in Umm Suqeim at around the AED 200k mark that weren't fit to house rodents let alone people, I dread to think about what state a 100k villa will be, no harm in looking though.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bank. Can't fault Lloyds TSB, not many branches but no moody counter staff, staff on their blackberries, no random 'charges' and no phone calls for credit cards.

Get everything else sorted, the car, hotel etc then concetrate on the villa. It's a project in its own entirety.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If you have a residence visa then you must have a UAE driving license to be able to drive any car. It's a quick and easy process to get your Aussie license converted to a UAE license though, I think you just need a No Objection Certificate from your employer, your passport, visa, Aussie license and some passport photos and can be done in half an hour if you go early enough.
> 
> I viewed a couple of 4 bedroom villas in Umm Suqeim at around the AED 200k mark that weren't fit to house rodents let alone people, I dread to think about what state a 100k villa will be, no harm in looking though.


Is the residence visa the same as the Employment visa I have received? It's pink in colour. I plan to drive from the airport to whichever short-term accommodation I'm settling in (which is another part of my question), and return it in the city when I'm done running around with the essentials. Since the license HQ is near the airport, I can drive there to get it converted, but I don't want to get pinged for driving in to get my license if you catch my drift 

I'll keep an eye out on the rodents, but I'm not putting too much hope in Um Suqeim. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Bank. Can't fault Lloyds TSB, not many branches but no moody counter staff, staff on their blackberries, no random 'charges' and no phone calls for credit cards.
> 
> Get everything else sorted, the car, hotel etc then concetrate on the villa. It's a project in its own entirety.


I've had my bankding done with NatWest when I was in the UK; shame they are not in Dubai, because I find them really good.

Is there any difference with the local banks and the international ones apart from the obvious?

I hear you regarding the housing being a major project. I'm tackling it in the same way; breaking down all tasks into sub-tasks, and housing as the major one to be tackled on its own.

Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Raytrace said:


> Is the residence visa the same as the Employment visa I have received? It's pink in colour. I plan to drive from the airport to whichever short-term accommodation I'm settling in (which is another part of my question), and return it in the city when I'm done running around with the essentials. Since the license HQ is near the airport, I can drive there to get it converted, but I don't want to get pinged for driving in to get my license if you catch my drift
> 
> I'll keep an eye out on the rodents, but I'm not putting too much hope in Um Suqeim. Thanks for the heads up!


Yeah residence/employment visa should be the same thing, unless it's different for non-Free Zone companies. You'd be easier just getting a taxi to your hotel I think. The License HQ is in Al Barsha, opposite Mall of the Emirates behind the Gold & Diamond Park, nowhere near the airport. You're best going there around 7am.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Yeah residence/employment visa should be the same thing, unless it's different for non-Free Zone companies. You'd be easier just getting a taxi to your hotel I think. The License HQ is in Al Barsha, opposite Mall of the Emirates behind the Gold & Diamond Park, nowhere near the airport. You're best going there around 7am.


That means I'll jump into a cab straight to the hotel for some shut eye then. I can probably get to MOE to get my eye test done and take it easy on day one, and go full on from day two onwards.

I've checked the Dubai Police website, and they pointed me to the "General Dept of Traffic" in Al Ghussais
Ref 1: http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,transferdrivinglicenes,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home
Ref 2: Dubai Police

Can you confirm if I'm not getting the right info? If it's in Al Barsha, it's even better, as it would be very nearby for me then!

Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't know you could get your residence visa before you came to Dubai.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I didn't know you could get your residence visa before you came to Dubai.


Good point, you need to have your medical before you get your visa.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Raytrace said:


> Is the residence visa the same as the Employment visa I have received? It's pink in colour.


Does it say 'RESIDENCE VISA' and is it stamped on your passport? I think what you have is just an entry permit. In order to sort out the residence visa you need to be here physically, get some medical tests done (blood and chest X ray), and hand over your passport to have the visa stamped.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Does it say 'RESIDENCE VISA' and is it stamped on your passport? I think what you have is just an entry permit. In order to sort out the residence visa you need to be here physically, get some medical tests done (blood and chest X ray), and hand over your passport to have the visa stamped.


I don't think it's the residence visa. It says "Employment/I" It's probably an entry permit. Does that mean I can drive straight away? I will be getting my license converted straight away.

Another point though; is the conversion centre in Al-Ghussais or Al Barsha?

Thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll be able to drive a hire car straight away then. You'll need to get your license converted as soon as you get your residence visa. This site explains the process:

Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE



> * Bring your driving license from your home country to show them (you'll get it back) - and a copy.
> * Bring your passport with resident's visa and a couple of copies.
> * Bring a couple of hundred dhs and some passport photographs (at least twice as many as you think you need - 4 or 5 should be enough).
> * Go to Dubai Police Traffic Department in Umm Suqueim on Sheikh Zayed Road interchange 4 near Mall of the Emirates (it's signposted), next to the garden center. You may be able to get a Dubai driver's licence at the other Police Traffic Departments - there's one near Al Mulla Plaza for example. Or you may get sent back to Go.
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to get your residence visa before you can get a UAE Drivers Licence, open a cheque account, rent an apartment etc. It will take 1-2 weeks depending on how efficient your company is. In the meantime you can drive a hire car on your Aussie licence and stay in a hotel or serviced apartment. Ensure you have access to funds as your cannot use your Aussie cheques here.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You'll be able to drive a hire car straight away then. You'll need to get your license converted as soon as you get your residence visa. This site explains the process:
> 
> Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE


Don't confuse the poor guy, it is Al Barsha not Umm Sequim and it is not next to The Garden Centre, it is next to The Gold and Diamond Centre.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Garden Centre is more or less next to the G&D Park, it's the first thing you see when you take the exit from SZR.

It's always going to be confusing, I'm pretty sure the sign on the building says 'Bur Dubai' and isn't the area technically part of Al Quoz anyway? I thought Al Barsha was the area south of Umm Sequim Road and east of SZR.

Oh well, if he wasn't confused, he will be now


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> The Garden Centre is more or less next to the G&D Park, it's the first thing you see when you take the exit from SZR.
> 
> It's always going to be confusing, I'm pretty sure the sign on the building says 'Bur Dubai' and isn't the area technically part of Al Quoz anyway? I thought Al Barsha was the area south of Umm Sequim Road and east of SZR.
> 
> Oh well, if he wasn't confused, he will be now


:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Welcome to Dubai I suppose 

OK. I think I've found the place though.
http://mt0.google.com/vt/data=ztLbr...F1V47jkmXyVH5gc7Zb8WYOwmHTEfxzokjVGLWJWJExfDY

So it means that I'll have to apply for the correct Residence Visa first thing I get there. How long does this process take?

Thanks for all your insights!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, that's the place there, 'Bur Dubai' indeed!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

He he, yes, it is the Bur Dubai Traffic Dept. @ Al Barsha.

Umm Sequim runs between the Jumeirah Beach Road and the Al Wasl Road. It does not extend over the SZR.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Raytrace said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Welcome to Dubai I suppose
> 
> ...


Visa process takes 1-2 weeks depending on the efficiency of your company. Might be quicker, might be longer.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Visa process takes 1-2 weeks depending on the efficiency of your company. Might be quicker, might be longer.


Nice one. Thanks! So obviously I can't get the license exchanged straight away then, as I won't have a Resident's Visa yet.


----------

